# FS: 33 gallon tank; heater; powerhead



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

33 gallon tank Hagen: 36x12x18: $20

powerhead 802: *$20 Still Available!*

250W heater ebo jager $20 PENDING PICKUP: waitlisting *SOLD*

please call 604 780 4738 for a quicker response and arrange a meeting point. i commute everywhere lower mainland


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

does the tank have a canopy?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

no canopy; heater pending pickup


----------



## vivienne (Oct 12, 2010)

do you have pictures?
Is delivery to South Surrey possible?


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

bump bump, excellent deal


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Just wondering if the heater is still available? Or if the guy backs out Pm me .


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

new price on 33 gal tank: $25

heater sold


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

lowered price again for 33 gallon tank...bottom price $20


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

$20 33 gallon tank....has thermometer has well.

pls call 604 780 4738 for quicker results


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

pix of tank + condition of tank will help speed up the sales.
your location indicates you're in vancouver.
Is the tank in Vancouver?

Thanks


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

powerhead powerhead!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

pmed .............................


----------

